
YouTube Music - lelf
http://www.theverge.com/2015/11/12/9723496/youtube-music-app-offline-background
======
MDCore
This seems to be an advertorial. Even when it talks about what's missing it
shrugs it off like an unrealistic demand:

> The one feature I really find lacking in Music is the ability to make
> playlists, but I know that when it comes to music services I’m hungry for
> power features that don’t necessarily appeal to the masses

This article is an ad, not a review or analysis of the service.

~~~
icebraining
The opposite take: "YouTube Music is Breathtakingly Pointless"

[http://gizmodo.com/youtube-music-is-breathtakingly-
pointless...](http://gizmodo.com/youtube-music-is-breathtakingly-
pointless-1742244361)

~~~
giancarlostoro
It really seems pointless when I've been using Google All Music Access for
over a year and have access to all the music I know and love, all cached on my
phone for offline use.

------
Mithaldu
> This app is incompatible with all of your devices.

I have 4 different android devices, which all fully meet youtube's version
requirements. This is baffling. I guess it doesn't like that i'm in germany?

Edit: Yep, after installing the APK, the app complains my account is not
american. So it's just a very lazy way of region-locking with misleading error
messages.

~~~
buro9
I'm in the UK at the moment, but have a US region Play Account via a Gmail
account (a trick I learned to be able to install OpenTable for US reservations
when it kept offering me UK restaurants).

The key is to use a VPN to surface from a US IP address, they are limiting
install to GeoIP.

After you have installed it, you can open the app and choose a different
Google Account (a non-US one) to use with the app. But it will always do a
GeoIP check on opening the app, so you have to keep using the VPN. This allows
you to access your existing Google Music and YouTube accounts even though you
just installed under a different account.

As for the app, works really well. I like the audio vs video toggle at the
top, and that it's picked up on the things I've listened to or watched within
Google Music. The auto-advance onto the next video feels more intuitive than
the Google Music "Start Radio..." button, and the recommendations are good.

It's also really really nice to have the music play in the background, screen
off... and then to make it foreground and at that point it resumes the video,
sync'd perfectly. They do seem to be playing optimised audio tracks from
videos, not audio tracks.

This is just a better interface for music than Google Play Music which feels
too cold and sanitised for something so emotive as music. This stands back a
bit, let's the music and video step to the front.

The only catch. I can't pay for it using my UK account. So it looks like I
have a couple of weeks to choose whether I want to shift my Google Play Music
subscription over to my US Play Account or not. Right now... I'm thinking not,
and to wait. But who knows how long the wait will be.

For the curious about bandwidth requirements for HD video over VPN:
[https://goo.gl/photos/BG7JeTxe8UNbWMGL9](https://goo.gl/photos/BG7JeTxe8UNbWMGL9)

~~~
ju-st
All I want is a Youtube app that does this:

> It's also really really nice to have the music play in the background

Apparently this works on the IPhone but not on Android...

~~~
binarycrusader
No, it works on Android too but only for songs that are marked as allowing it.
I know because I have used it on my Moto X 2014.

------
hypr
Honestly, I am liking this more than other music streaming services .

I like a small band called annenmaykantereit from Germany . I cant find their
stuff anywhere(Apple,Spotify...) other than YouTube.

~~~
christop
Their latest LP was added to Spotify a month ago, FWIW.

~~~
hypr
Sadly, I uninstalled Spotify days ago. I cant pay for their service from where
I live, but I can pay for Google . Thanks anyway.

------
jasonmirk
As a former Dj I can say that youtube is an invaluable tool to find rare out
of print vinyls. Spotify and the like only have popular music. Apart from
youtube the only other option is to download illegal mp3s.

------
efangs
This ad lost me at "Dave Matthews Band".

------
razster
Luckily this ad has no affect on me. I'll just make my play list using Youtube
and the free music people upload on the site ;)

------
hellbanner
[https://github.com/rg3/youtube-dl](https://github.com/rg3/youtube-dl)

------
odiroot
How can Pandora be so popular if it's an US-only (+maybe two more) service?

~~~
rmccue
I strongly suspect the quoted statistics are for the US only. Hulu is
similarly not available in a lot of non-US regions.

